
Uber’s $1-per-ride ‘safe rides fee’ had nothing to do with safety - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/23/20829798/uber-safe-ride-fee-margin-mike-isaac-super-pumped
======
rdtwo
In America business if you aren’t cheating you aren’t playing.

